# Elastic netting - how hot can it go?



## bluewhisper (Jun 1, 2014)

I got a nice $1.49/lb deal on some pork loin roasts that are actually two pieces together in elastic netting. I plan to smoke them, but this will be the first time with the nets still on. The label instructions call for roasting at 375F and they say nothing about removing the netting first so I assume it's good to 375 at least, and the smoker won't get that hot, so they should be OK.

But, no one cooks direct over coals  with them still on, right?  How hot can you safely get that elastic material?













DSCF2177.JPG



__ bluewhisper
__ Jun 1, 2014


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 1, 2014)

The netting will be fine for low & slow, although in this case, a hot & fast cooking would be in order if you plan to leave 2 pieces touching together like that. It should be treated as compromised muscle meat which would dictate being handled according to the 40-140*/4hr rule for prep and cooking. If you want to avoid the need for following this, don't inject or puncture (including with a temp probe until an hour or so after the you start smoking), and remove the netting and smoke it as 2 separate pieces instead of as one larger piece, and lastly, maintain 225*+ smoke chamber temp to pasteurize the meat's surface.

Please read the header/introduction on this page for reference and additional info:

Food Safety Forum

Minimum recommended finished internal cooking temp for pork is 145* as measured with a calibrated thermometer, and loins will retain plenty of natural moisture at that temp. ALso, loins are a tender cut of pork, so they don't really benefit from low & slow cooking, however, low & slow will allow additional time for smoke reaction before it reaches your desired finished temp, so low & slow still has some value for your pork loins.

BTW, if you are in need of help with verifying or calibrating your thermometer, just shout...have some other links up my sleeve for that.

Enjoy your pork loins, and have a great smoke!!!

Eric


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 1, 2014)

Eric gave good info. The net will handle the heat but not the 700+°F of a direct Grilling. You can smoke it or Indirect grill it, fire on one side meat on the other. Heed the not going over an IT of 145°F. Loins are very lean and low on connectivr tissue so get dry at higher IT's. It will reach safe temps at any smoker temp over 225°F...JJ


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 1, 2014)

Now that it's done I'll start a new thread for that itself, right now I have the 5-year-old tugging at my sleeve (he's here now).

Short version: 149F at the thickest parts for about 2 hours, clear juices, smoke ring but not dried, well-behaved fire, beautiful day. The netting did not scorch or stick, and when I cut it off, the "roasts" stayed together for slicing. They're still cooling now.

Now I want some slaw.


----------

